# Getting back to sysinstall



## Poincare (Jul 17, 2009)

I forgot to set up ethernet when I did sysinstall and I wish to get back to it again. I can't seem to find anything about that. What would be the command to do this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 17, 2009)

[cmd=]sysinstall[/cmd]


----------



## Poincare (Jul 17, 2009)

that doesn't do anything...
But, now I have a new problem. I have edited rc.conf to set up DHCP. Now, when I do ifconfig, I get that x10 (the interface I made) has its status as active but when I do ping google.com, it fails in looking up the hostname. I think the problem is that I didn't specify a DNS server. What should I do?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2009)

The DHCP server should offer the correct DNS servers.

Have a look at /etc/resolv.conf.


----------



## Poincare (Jul 17, 2009)

Poincare said:
			
		

> that doesn't do anything...
> But, now I have a new problem. I have edited rc.conf to set up DHCP. Now, when I do ifconfig, I get that x10 (the interface I made) has its status as active but when I do ping google.com, it fails in looking up the hostname. I think the problem is that I didn't specify a DNS server. What should I do?



Oops. I didn't correctly edit the rc.conf file I did it with sysinstall and google.com replies just great


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2009)

The line should read something like this:

```
ifconfig_xl0="DHCP"
```

No need to use sysinstall. You're better off not using it anyway


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 17, 2009)

P.S., if [cmd=]sysinstall[/cmd] doesn't do anything, there's something wrong with your installation or your path settings.


----------

